# Big East Hoops 2010-2011



## campgottagopee (Nov 19, 2010)

SU Orange will be a dominant force this year in the Big East---the amount of talent that is on this team is TRULY AMAZING, I'd say we have 9 or 10 legit starters who could play on any team in the nation. It's early season, but I have a real good feeling about this year..............UCONN who???? mwahahahahahahahahahha


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 19, 2010)

Hold on Camp  Don't want to trash talk just yet    my man , hold yer powder dry son !

Coach B says THIS is his MOST over-rated squad   ( tongue in cheek, wink wink )

The UCONN tilt will prove "interesting"   for BOTH squads 

GO Big Orange


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 19, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hold on Camp  Don't want to trash talk just yet    my man , hold yer powder dry son !
> 
> Coach B says THIS is his MOST over-rated squad   ( tongue in cheek, wink wink )
> 
> ...



:smile:

I know Warp---someone has to get the shit storm goin this year so I figured it would be me. I could be eating crow come March, but maybe not either :wink:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 19, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> :smile:
> 
> I know Warp---someone has to get the shit storm goin this year so I figured it would be me. I could be eating crow come March, but maybe not either :wink:



no, no, no....you guys have it all wrong....

UCONN won't be much of a factor this season. 
Looks like the sages are predicting 'nova and Pitt to be the top of the Big East. Silly them. 
The Mountaineers won again today and will square off against either Minnesota or #9 North Carolina in the Puerto Rico Tip Off Tournament championship on Sunday. Yea, we lost a major player from our Final Four team from last year, but we'll still be a factor.

Go Mountaineers!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 19, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> no, no, no....you guys have it all wrong....
> 
> UCONN won't be much of a factor this season.
> Looks like the sages are predicting 'nova and Pitt to be the top of the Big East. Silly them.
> ...



Meh---we wooped on your ass in football and will do it again on the hardwood....


I am now ducking---just jokin' around, Doc:beer:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 19, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Meh---we wooped on your ass in football and will do it again on the hardwood....
> 
> 
> I am now ducking---just jokin' around, Doc:beer:



Believe me, Camp....losing to SU and UCONN back-to-back this season has been a very very hard thing to take.


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 19, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Believe me, Camp....losing to SU and UCONN back-to-back this season has been a very very hard thing to take.



Understand, I'd think it's safe to say NOBODY saw that coming.....guess pigs really do fly


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 19, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Understand, I'd think it's safe to say NOBODY saw that coming.....guess pigs really do fly



Oh A Big friggin Ditto on that one !! 

 I 'll bet ole Ben Schwartzwalder (  tough ass old paratrooper  and Former Mountaineer and later coach of the Big Orange '59 Nat'l champs ) musta rolled over in his grave that day. i was amazed .

hey Doc good luck to u guys in M'town  -- cept of course when you try crappin in our big orange  tent


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 19, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Oh A Big friggin Ditto on that one !!
> 
> I 'll bet ole Ben Schwartzwalder (  tough ass old paratrooper  and Former Mountaineer and later coach of the Big Orange '59 Nat'l champs ) musta rolled over in his grave that day. i was amazed .
> 
> hey Doc good luck to u guys in M'town  -- cept of course when you try crappin in our big orange  tent



Thanks, Warp...luck to you guys too.

As big as that Dome home is, it would take one huge crap to stink that place up   

Never forget...Pitt sucks


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 20, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Oh A Big friggin Ditto on that one !!
> 
> I 'll bet ole Ben Schwartzwalder (  tough ass old paratrooper  and Former Mountaineer and later coach of the Big Orange '59 Nat'l champs ) musta rolled over in his grave that day. i was amazed .
> 
> hey Doc good luck to u guys in M'town  -- cept of course when you try crappin in our big orange  tent



Good call Warp, I forgot about that dude.....




Dr Skimeister said:


> Thanks, Warp...luck to you guys too.
> 
> As big as that Dome home is, it would take one huge crap to stink that place up
> 
> Never forget...Pitt sucks



Puck....Fitt

Stole that from you, Doc.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 8, 2010)

Michigan St who??!!! Damn, Cuse looked good.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 13, 2011)

17-0.....nuff said....GO 'CUSE


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 13, 2011)

As typical...Big East IS college basketball.

We have you guys for our Valentine's date....................


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 13, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> As typical...Big East IS college basketball.
> 
> We have you guys for our Valentine's date....................



True, early bracketology has 10, yes 10 Big East teams going to the dance!!!

What color roses you want, Doc??


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 13, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> True, early bracketology has 10, yes 10 Big East teams going to the dance!!!
> 
> What color roses you want, Doc??



Blue and Old Gold


----------



## 2knees (Jan 13, 2011)

i know they just got wiped out by the orange, but its good to see St. Johns returning to respectability.  such a storied program.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 13, 2011)

my Nova Wildcats are going to repeat '84


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 13, 2011)

Since October, I've been saying to my 'Nova and Hoya friends from HS: "Yeah, the football team is good, but the scary thing is, the Buckeye shootyhoops team is probably better."

So far, they are proving me right! Great mix of talented freshman and gritty, clutch veterans. Not a one man team like last year.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 14, 2011)

2knees said:


> i know they just got wiped out by the orange, but its good to see St. Johns returning to respectability.  such a storied program.



'Cuse and St. Johns have always been the NY powerhouse of college hoops....was a good game in the garden. St. Johns just wasn't deep enough to hang with the Orange.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 14, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> Since October, I've been saying to my 'Nova and Hoya friends from HS: "Yeah, the football team is good, but the scary thing is, the Buckeye shootyhoops team is probably better."
> 
> So far, they are proving me right! Great mix of talented freshman and gritty, clutch veterans. Not a one man team like last year.



Get that Big Ten shit outta here :wink:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 17, 2011)

Mountaineers crack Top 25 with win over Perdue...wait, that's the chicken guy...Purdue, yesterday. Makes for 10 out of 25 from Big East. 

Buckeyes #1..for now


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 18, 2011)

Big win by UCONN over Nova yesterday. A nail biter right down to the end.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 19, 2011)

Tough loss for my Orange in a VERY hostile environment......18 - 1 aint bad tho;-)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 19, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Tough loss for my Orange in a VERY hostile environment......18 - 1 aint bad tho;-)



Puck Fitt


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 19, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Mountaineers crack Top 25 with win over Perdue...wait, that's the chicken guy...Purdue, yesterday. Makes for 10 out of 25 from Big East.
> 
> Buckeyes #1..for now



Well when you have 72 teams in your conference....

Being #1 now doesn't mean anything of course, nor does being in the top 25 get you anything at midseason...it all comes down to March, baby.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 19, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> Well when you have 72 teams in your conference....
> 
> Being #1 now doesn't mean anything of course, nor does being in the top 25 get you anything at midseason...it all comes down to March, baby.



Just face it....the Big East is college hoops :razz:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 19, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> Well when you have 72 teams in your conference....
> 
> Being #1 now doesn't mean anything of course, nor does being in the top 25 get you anything at midseason...it all comes down to March, baby.



Riddle me this.....

1.Ohio State, 2.Purdue, 3.Illinois, 4.Michigan State, 5.Wisconsin, 6.Minnesota, 7.Penn State, 8.Northwestern, 9.Indiana, 10.Michigan, 11.Iowa

How many teams in the Big TEN??????


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 19, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Just face it....the Big East is college hoops :razz:



Anyone who brow beats their conference in college sports immediately loses credibility with me.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 19, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> Anyone who brow beats their conference in college sports immediately loses credibility with me.



Sometimes the truth hurts.....what can I tell ya,,,GO CUSE!!!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 19, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> Anyone who brow beats their conference in college sports immediately loses credibility with me.




its big time college sports.....there is no credibility to begin with.  i'm a fan, but i'm not blind to the ridiculous nature of the money making machine that the NCAA and the FBS are.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 19, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Big win by UCONN over Nova yesterday. A nail biter right down to the end.



That was a good game. We've got Nove this weekend, 33,000 plus tickets already sold, kids been camping outside the dome since last saturday night for front row seats.....gonna be a crazy game.

Enjoy your hoops team 'cause when football rolls around you guys are in BIG trouble with that new coach :grin:


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 19, 2011)

2knees said:


> its big time college sports.....there is no credibility to begin with.  i'm a fan, but i'm not blind to the ridiculous nature of the money making machine that the NCAA and the FBS are.



That doesn't really make sense. The credibility of the NCAA/FBS is not the same as the credibility of a fan or commentator thereof. If a journalist covers a sleazy politician, I don't attribute to the journalist the negative attributes of the politician.


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 19, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Sometimes the truth hurts.....what can I tell ya,,,GO CUSE!!!



OMG MY CONF IS SO GOOD EVERYONE ELSE IS THE SUX0R YOUR TEAM WOULD BE LIKE 9TH IN OUR CONFERENCE BLAH BLAH. 

I hate rhetoric like that. Conferences have up and down years, and saying a thing like "the Big East IS college basketball" just belies an ignorance that, to me, is silly.

I mean, if the Big East IS college basketball, then what of the following facts:

Ohio State, Kansas, and Duke are ranked in the top 5...Heck, San Diego St. is 6th in both polls!

There are 6 schools with more than 2 national championships. How many of them are from the Big East? ZERO

There are 6 schools with 10 or more Final Four appearances. How many of them are from the Big East? ZERO

If you take into consideration the number of teams in each conference, the Big East ranks FOURTH in terms of NBA representation. 

Of the 19 schools that have 5 or more players in the NBA, how many are from the Big East? A whopping TWO. 

Etc...etc...

The Big East is certainly strong this year, and is the premier league in college basketball RIGHT NOW. Fans should be proud of that success. 

But to say "the Big East IS college basketball" ignores an awful lot of other evidence, both historical and current, that suggests there may be other teams in this country worth of also being considered part of "college basketball."

Sources:

http://www.cbssports.com/collegebasketball/mayhem/history/finalfourrecords

http://www.rpiratings.com/NBA.html


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 19, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> OMG MY CONF IS SO GOOD EVERYONE ELSE IS THE SUX0R YOUR TEAM WOULD BE LIKE 9TH IN OUR CONFERENCE BLAH BLAH.
> 
> I hate rhetoric like that. Conferences have up and down years, and saying a thing like "the Big East IS college basketball" just belies an ignorance that, to me, is silly.
> 
> ...



LOL...The Big East IS college hoops.....face it

Just the fact that you thought I was being serious makes me laugh, thanks. I am, however, impressed with the effort you put into your post.....good for yoou.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 19, 2011)

who let serious guy into this thread?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 19, 2011)

Never knew a Buckeye that could take a joke....

I feel dirty for posting this because I discovered it on the Pitt (have I said Puck Fitt yet today?) site, but,
   "Big East teams boast a 21-12 total record against teams from the other five power conferences (ACC, BigTen, Big 12, Pac 10, SEC), with *no* conference having a winning record against Big East teams."


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 19, 2011)

The Big East is it's own worse enemey. I think if "we" didn't beat the ba-geezus out of each other all season long we'd (big east) have a better overall record when it comes to the "Big Dance". Look at any team in the BE and tell me where there's an easy game.....they just don't exsist.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 19, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> The Big East is it's own worse enemey. I think if "we" didn't beat the ba-geezus out of each other all season long we'd (big east) have a better overall record when it comes to the "Big Dance". Look at any team in the BE and tell me where there's an easy game.....they just don't exsist.



plus the games are officiated a little differently for conference games.  If they called it like a big ten or sec game, both teams would be out of players by halftime.  Here, in the real conference, they let them go at it like men.  then they go to the tourney and have to protect all the soft little teams from our beasts.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 19, 2011)

2knees said:


> plus the games are officiated a little differently for conference games.  If they called it like a big ten or sec game, both teams would be out of players by halftime.  Here, in the real conference, they let them go at it like men.  then they go to the tourney and have to protect all the soft little teams from our beasts.



Aint that the truth.....they let 'em play for sure

All the more reason that the Big East is college hoops


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 19, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Never knew a Buckeye that could take a joke....
> 
> I feel dirty for posting this because I discovered it on the Pitt (have I said Puck Fitt yet today?) site, but,
> "Big East teams boast a 21-12 total record against teams from the other five power conferences (ACC, BigTen, Big 12, Pac 10, SEC), with *no* conference having a winning record against Big East teams."



still proving that the Big East is college hoops :evil:


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 19, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> LOL...The Big East IS college hoops.....face it
> 
> Just the fact that you thought I was being serious makes me laugh..



Oh okay, now that I understand that your statement "the Big East IS college hoops" is a JOKE, we can move on. I'll ignore the entirety of the rest of this thread where you go on to discuss the schedule strength and the refereeing (lmfao!!!) in what to me seems like a decidedly serious, elitist tone.



2knees said:


> who let serious guy into this thread?


 Sorry, did not pick up on the very obvious and hilarious joke embodied by "the Big East IS college hoops." My bad. An obvious kneeslapper in any sports bar.



Dr Skimeister said:


> Never knew a Buckeye that could take a joke....


 Correct, everyone of us is like that, so its no surprise I failed to pick up on such great, obvious, humor.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 19, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> Oh okay, now that I understand that your statement "the Big East IS college hoops" is a JOKE, we can move on. I'll ignore the entirety of the rest of this thread where you go on to discuss the schedule strength and the refereeing (lmfao!!!) in what to me seems like a decidedly serious, elitist tone.
> 
> Sorry, did not pick up on the very obvious and hilarious joke embodied by "the Big East IS college hoops." My bad. An obvious kneeslapper in any sports bar.
> 
> Correct, everyone of us is like that, so its no surprise I failed to pick up on such great, obvious, humor.



Dang, who peed in your cheerios this morning.


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 19, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Dang, who peed in your cheerios this morning.



Buckeye/Big10 fans are sensitive because of all the SEC brow beating in football. No one points out that, in BCS head to head play, the record is 17-18 (in favor of the SEC) or that, All Time, I think the record was something like 92-91 (and some ties) in favor of the Big10.

Also, my ski trip for tonight got canceled, so I am cranky. Grrrrr.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 19, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> Buckeye/Big10 fans are sensitive because of all the SEC brow beating in football. No one points out that, in BCS head to head play, the record is 17-18 (in favor of the SEC) or that, All Time, I think the record was something like 92-91 (and some ties) in favor of the Big10.
> 
> Also, my ski trip for tonight got canceled, so I am cranky. Grrrrr.



LOL...gotcha

Being a SU fan I'm used to sucking in football (past few years anyway), so we need to gloat come hoop season.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 24, 2011)

Another tough loss (at home :evil for my Orange. Gotta give props to Nova they brought their "A" game on D, and were absolutley raining the 3 ball.

Just amazes me to watch these kids play, man-0-man are they at another level than when I played the game. Now, I wouldn't even dare step on the floor with these kids. I mean every one of them is 6' huge and can handle the ball like a point guard....just amazing. Was even up to a highschool game last week and even those kids are big. Out of 14 players 10 of them are 6' or better....when I played (same school) I was the center at 6'2" and we only had one other kid over 6 foot, and we both sucked compared to these kids. What fun just to watch this great game.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 24, 2011)

glad to see my 'Cats beat 'Cuse this weekend...


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 24, 2011)

Buckeyes keep rollin' as the other undefeateds go down w a gritty win at Illinois. Just us and SDSU left. Unanimous #1 in the country as of today. I know it won't last, but I am enjoying the ride.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 24, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> Buckeyes keep rollin' as the other undefeateds go down w a gritty win at Illinois. Just us and SDSU left. Unanimous #1 in the country as of today. I know it won't last, but I am enjoying the ride.



They should be---they've played 1 team ranked in the top 10...#10 at that :wink:


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 24, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> They should be---they've played 1 team ranked in the top 10...#10 at that :wink:



While Cuse has gone 1-2 against top ten opponents...stellar.

OSU also has 4 wins against teams _currently _in the AP top 25 (AT Florida, AT Florida State, AT Illinois, home vs Minnesota), while Cuse has what looks like 2 (home vs. Notre Dame, home vs. Michigan State)

But I am fine with the rest of the nation not taking OSU seriously. More motivation come tourney time.:beer:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 26, 2011)

what is going on with the orange?  that was ugly.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 26, 2011)

2knees said:


> what is going on with the orange?  that was ugly.



They can't defend the 3ball in that zone and teams are friggin making them from anywhere in the gym.

UGLY for sure

Coach will get them turned around.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 26, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> While Cuse has gone 1-2 against top ten opponents...stellar.
> 
> OSU also has 4 wins against teams _currently _in the AP top 25 (AT Florida, AT Florida State, AT Illinois, home vs Minnesota), while Cuse has what looks like 2 (home vs. Notre Dame, home vs. Michigan State)
> 
> But I am fine with the rest of the nation not taking OSU seriously. More motivation come tourney time.:beer:



All that's great but still doesn't change the fact OSU has only played one team ranked in the top ten :-D


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 26, 2011)

Then you have Notre Dame taking down Pitt....go figure


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 26, 2011)

Seton Hall and St John's are both programs that are improving. Gonna make the BE Tourney in The Garden that much more exciting.

My Mounties are having all sorts of "internal" issues. One guy who's been chirping all season about lack of playing time got up off the bench in the middle of the 2nd half of Sunday's game against USF and walked out...and then the team's leading scorer has been indefinitely suspended for "violation of team rules"...internet chatter saying he's a bit too herbal for Huggins' liking. 

Down two scholarship players. Sucks.


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 26, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> All that's great but still doesn't change the fact OSU has only played one team ranked in the top ten :-D



Which doesn't change the fact that OSU now has 5 wins against top 25 teams, once you include last night's demolition of Purdue, while your Orange have 2 such wins.

Oh and then there is the matter of a 22 point home loss to unranked Seton Hall. Wow.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 26, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> Which doesn't change the fact that OSU now has 5 wins against top 25 teams, once you include last night's demolition of Purdue, while your Orange have 2 such wins.
> 
> Oh and then there is the matter of a 22 point home loss to unranked Seton Hall. Wow.



And there you have the difference between the Big East and the Big Ten.Any team in the BE can put a beat down on an opposing team on any given night. We're just that tough.:evil:


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 26, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> And there you have the difference between the Big East and the Big Ten.Any team in the BE can put a beat down on an opposing team on any given night. We're just that tough.:evil:



Right. Like EVERY conference doesn't say the same thing. Ha.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 27, 2011)

Without even trying...:razz:

http://thesportsdebates.com/2010/01...i’m-writing-this…-but-the-big-east-is-on-top/


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 27, 2011)

Nova lost to Providence????


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 27, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Nova lost to Providence????



That's what I'm talking about....it's crazy this year.

Look at Georgetown. They really are a good team.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 27, 2011)

Nova vs Gtown Saturday at noon.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 31, 2011)

Houston we have a problem.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 31, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Houston we have a problem.



really man....I would have thought Coach B would have checked the lug nuts before the wheels came flying off like they have....

so what the hell....St John's or Seton Hall gonna be BE champs??? Next thing you know, DePaul will start winning again....


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 2, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> really man....I would have thought Coach B would have checked the lug nuts before the wheels came flying off like they have....
> 
> so what the hell....St John's or Seton Hall gonna be BE champs??? Next thing you know, *DePaul will start winning again*....



:beer:

That was good.


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 3, 2011)

All is okay with the world now.

Nice win by your boys, Doc.


Didn't DUKE just lose to some unranked Big East team not too long ago


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 3, 2011)

phew -- finally a break thru for the Orange .


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 3, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> phew -- finally a break thru for the Orange .



No kidding---that was one heluva skid we had going


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 3, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> All is okay with the world now.
> 
> Nice win by your boys, Doc.
> 
> ...



Yea...we looked very good last night against Seton Hall...especially considering we had but a 7 man rotation all night.

'nova Saturday sure to be a test


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey Good luck Doc !! Go Mountaineers


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 9, 2011)

G-town 2nite...GO CUSE!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 9, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> G-town 2nite...GO CUSE!!



I'm down wit dat !


----------



## pro2860 (Feb 9, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> G-town 2nite...GO CUSE!!




Right on!! Where are you watching it?:beer:


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 9, 2011)

pro2860 said:


> Right on!! Where are you watching it?:beer:



Me Casa....U??


----------



## pro2860 (Feb 9, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Me Casa....U??



I was hoping to go to the game but I guess I will be home...


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 9, 2011)

pro2860 said:


> I was hoping to go to the game but I guess I will be home...



Cheaper beer


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 9, 2011)

pro2860 said:


> I was hoping to go to the game but I guess I will be home...





campgottagopee said:


> Cheaper beer



Dome sucks for hoops anyway, right?


----------



## pro2860 (Feb 9, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Dome sucks for hoops anyway, right?



The beer at the dome sucks....


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 9, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Dome sucks for hoops anyway, right?



Right, nothing but 35,000 screaming fans---can't hear shit!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 9, 2011)

pro2860 said:


> The beer at the dome sucks....



Don't let Duff hear you say that, he seems to like it.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 9, 2011)

You guys need to be sure to take your honeys to the dome next Monday for Valentine's Day. Hopefully *not* a St Valentine's Day Massacre


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 10, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> You guys need to be sure to take your honeys to the dome next Monday for Valentine's Day. Hopefully *not* a St Valentine's Day Massacre



After last night it could be a rape date.....ugh:angry:


----------



## pro2860 (Feb 10, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> After last night it could be a rape date.....ugh:angry:



It makes me so mad when they abandon the inside game and start clanking 3's.....


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 10, 2011)

pro2860 said:


> It makes me so mad when they abandon the inside game and start clanking 3's.....



Hear ya, they totally were forcing it too---don't get it.

G-town hadn't won in the Dome since 2002, guess the odds were in their favor.

On a positive note; those 3 freshman, at times, looked real good.....could they maybe peak around mid March??? Hmmmmmm


----------



## pro2860 (Feb 10, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Hear ya, they totally were forcing it too---don't get it.
> 
> G-town hadn't won in the Dome since 2002, guess the odds were in their favor.
> 
> On a positive note; those 3 freshman, at times, looked real good.....could they maybe peak around mid March??? Hmmmmmm



I don't know why they try to force the 3's...they no longer have a Rautins or GMac..plus Gtown started shredding the zone....I would like to see them go to man to man when that happens...they used to be able to switch back and forth!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, at least Rutgers beat 'nova last night. Now it's time for someone to start beating up Pitt.

Puck Fitt!


----------



## pro2860 (Feb 10, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Well, at least Rutgers beat 'nova last night. Now it's time for someone to start beating up Pitt.
> 
> Puck Fitt!



I like the way you think!:smile:

Puck Fitt!


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 11, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> so what the hell....St John's or Seton Hall gonna be BE champs??? Next thing you know, DePaul will start winning again....



Goin with St. John's

You see the way they whooped up on UCONN last night....WOWZERS


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 11, 2011)

OOOOOHHH Man a fugly az loss ---- need to stick with the knitting ,  4 get  the downtown showboatin  dammit -- Coach B must b a little bit balder today


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 11, 2011)

The sense of parity in the Big East is good...

Maybe 10 into the Madness???


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 14, 2011)

Guess the NIT wont be so bad.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 15, 2011)

Limping away from the Dome with our muskets between our legs. Shut us down 2nd half. 

Maybe some day we'll win in that building again.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 15, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Limping away from the Dome with our muskets between our legs. Shut us down 2nd half.
> 
> Maybe some day we'll win in that building again.



 Sorry Doc  a tuff loss  ,  the  Mounties are always a tough , well coached team -- we were lucky  and frankly NEEDED a win  and dodged a bullet-- Phew


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 16, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Limping away from the Dome with our muskets between our legs. Shut us down 2nd half.
> 
> Maybe some day we'll win in that building again.



Admittingly I didn't watch the game. I've been watching every game and figured it I was the reason we've been losing......guess it worked



Warp Daddy said:


> Sorry Doc  a tuff loss  ,  the  Mounties are always a tough , well coached team -- we were lucky  and frankly NEEDED a win  and dodged a bullet-- Phew



Sorry??? Geez, Warp you're getting soft


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 16, 2011)

Big win for the UCONN Huskies tonight!!!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 16, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Big win for the UCONN Huskies tonight!!!




yeah it was!  i dont go to many games anymore but this was a good choice to be at.  The civic center was more alive tonight then it has been in years.  and it freakin sold out, or close to it.

did you see walker throw himself a pass off the backboard?


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 17, 2011)

2knees said:


> did you see walker throw himself a pass off the backboard?



Sure did!!! Classic!!


----------



## pro2860 (Feb 19, 2011)

PUCK FITT!!  They just went down!:beer:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 19, 2011)

pro2860 said:


> PUCK FITT!!  They just went down!:beer:



Johnnys beat Fitt...SU squeeked by RU....Mountaineers spank Notre Dame...gonna be a fun March


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 21, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Johnnys beat Fitt...SU squeeked by RU....Mountaineers spank Notre Dame...gonna be a fun March



We we're damn lucky to get that W.

Big Monday tonight, and I'm nervous as hell.


----------



## pro2860 (Feb 21, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> We we're damn lucky to get that W.
> 
> Big Monday tonight, and I'm nervous as hell.



With good reason!!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 21, 2011)

Think I'll start throwing shit around now just so I'm in good form later.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 21, 2011)

my Nova vs DePaul....a little too close of a game....lets see how the Cats fair against 'Cuse tonight....


----------



## 2knees (Feb 21, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Think I'll start throwing shit around now just so I'm in good form later.



:lol:

i know the feeling.


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 23, 2011)

2knees said:


> :lol:
> 
> i know the feeling.



Sucks being a fan


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 23, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> my Nova vs DePaul....a little too close of a game....lets see how the Cats fair against 'Cuse tonight....



They did just fine as far as I'm concerned


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 23, 2011)

Hows-a-bout Camelo = Knicks

GO CUSE!!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 24, 2011)

We get 'em tonight. Backyard Brawl, phase II.

Puck Fitt!!!

Go Mountaineers!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 24, 2011)

Melo in NY  = epic move


----------



## 2knees (Feb 25, 2011)

that was a BRUTAL loss by uconn last night.  

snatching defeat from the jaws of victory.


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 25, 2011)

2knees said:


> that was a BRUTAL loss by uconn last night.
> 
> snatching defeat from the jaws of victory.



Marquette has a solid squad. Watched the first half last night. Will they be ranked now?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 25, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Marquette has a solid squad. Watched the first half last night. Will they be ranked now?



not sure about being ranked but i bet that win put them in the ncaa tourney.  

i only watched the 2nd half.  i guess it was all marquette for the first 20 minutes.


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 28, 2011)

That Hoya samich was good....yum, yum, yum


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 28, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> That Hoya samich was good....yum, yum, yum



True Dat  Campster  !


----------



## pro2860 (Mar 5, 2011)

WOW!!! West Virginia down by 3 to Louisville with 10 seconds to go....WV wins by 2 in regulation!:razz:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 5, 2011)

pro2860 said:


> WOW!!! West Virginia down by 3 to Louisville with 10 seconds to go....WV wins by 2 in regulation!:razz:



Huggy has 'em peaking at just the right time. Big East tournament will be a hoot this year.

Go Mountaineers!!


----------



## pro2860 (Mar 6, 2011)

Depaul opened a big can of SU whoopass last night.....hope it doesn't go to their heads!


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 7, 2011)

pro2860 said:


> Depaul opened a big can of SU whoopass last night.....hope it doesn't go to their heads!



Coach wont let that happen, he'll continue to tell them how much they suck.

There were dudes playing in that game that never, ever thought they would see playing time.....was fun to watch and see the crowds reaction when any of them scored.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 7, 2011)

Heard one of the talking heads on TV suggest that Pitt, having a perceived lock on a #1 seed for the NCAAs, and even Notre Dame being pretty sure of a #2 seed, shouldn't play hard in the Big East tourney to save themselves for the "dance". You think the players and/or coaches can reel themselves in, let the BE tourney games just slide? Too much competitive juice to let that happen? A chance they then just try to "mail it in" when they play a 15 or 15 seed in the NCAAs and set themselves up to be upset.

Puck Fitt!

Go Mountaineers!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 9, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Heard one of the talking heads on TV suggest that Pitt, having a perceived lock on a #1 seed for the NCAAs, and even Notre Dame being pretty sure of a #2 seed, shouldn't play hard in the Big East tourney to save themselves for the "dance". You think the players and/or coaches can reel themselves in, let the BE tourney games just slide? Too much competitive juice to let that happen? A chance they then just try to "mail it in" when they play a 15 or 15 seed in the NCAAs and set themselves up to be upset.
> 
> Puck Fitt!
> 
> Go Mountaineers!!



Don't se that happening, do you??? Too much B/E pride on the line to "hold back" anything in  this tourney.

GO CUSE!!!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2011)

i wonder what nova's loss does for them.  with the way they ended the season and then that disaster, i wouldnt be surprised if they end up in the NIT.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 9, 2011)

2knees said:


> i wonder what nova's loss does for them.  with the way they ended the season and then that disaster, i wouldnt be surprised if they end up in the NIT.



Big upset there. And with 4 minutes left, looked like 'nova had the game locked. 

My guess is that they still get to The Dance. 

My Mountaineers need to do everything and anything to be sure that bubble team, Marquette, doesn't parlay last night's drubbing of Providence into them getting a bid to the NCAAs. 9PM tonight.

Go Mountaineers!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 9, 2011)

Bye, bye G-town


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 9, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Bye, bye G-town



oh...I almost forgot....

Puck Fitt!


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 10, 2011)

Hopefully  the stripes pay attention for the entire game today....GO CUSE!!!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2011)

wtf is up with the choice of day games vs. night.  the two best games, by FAR, are being played this afternoon.  

who gives a rats ass about ND vs. Cincy and Marquette Louisville.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 10, 2011)

Big win for UCONN!!! Puck Fitt!


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 10, 2011)

Ahhhhahahahahah....FUCK PITT...there I said it


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 10, 2011)

'Cuse in da house baby...gonna get loud


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2011)

cant wait for tomorrow night.


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 10, 2011)

2knees said:


> cant wait for tomorrow night.



:beer:

Gonna b good


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 12, 2011)

What an exciting game between CUSE and uconn.

Didn't like the outcome but man-0-man was that fun to watch---came up off the couch numerous times both excited and pissed off. When the refs missed that goal tending call I went nuts----wife left the room shaking her head and laughing at me. It's fun to be a fan.

Should be a great final, and the big dance is yet to come


GO CUSE​


----------



## 2knees (Mar 13, 2011)

Time for the big east to dominate the tourney.  i watched alot of basketball this past week and no conference games compare to big east games.  yes, i'm a conference homer for a reason.  its hands down the best in the country.


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 14, 2011)

2knees said:


> Time for the big east to dominate the tourney.  i watched alot of basketball this past week and no conference games compare to big east games.  yes, i'm a conference homer for a reason.  its hands down the best in the country.





11 teams from the B/E in the dance.....why???? See above


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 21, 2011)

This thread is pretty quiet...

=)


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 21, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> This thread is pretty quiet...
> 
> =)



Hey Einstein, regular season play is over.

Please see this thread http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=92546

:lol:


----------



## Geoff (Mar 21, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> This thread is pretty quiet...
> 
> =)



The only 2 teams in the sweet 16 beat other Big East teams to get there.   Talk about epic failure.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 21, 2011)

Geoff said:


> The only 2 teams in the sweet 16 beat other Big East teams to get there.   Talk about epic failure.



not if one of the two wins it.

and that aint gonna happen.


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 22, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Hey Einstein, regular season play is over.
> 
> Please see this thread http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=92546
> 
> :lol:



Hey Fermi, I saw that thread. It was quiet in there too, and not Big East-focused, so I checked-in here. 8)

I am indifferent to the Big East generally, but think it goes to show ya what good all the conference browbeating does in the long run...



2knees said:


> not if one of the two wins it.
> 
> and that aint gonna happen.



Kemba Walker is a beast and I would give UConn a shot merely by virtue of his presence (and general good coaching). Obvi not the fave, but certainly has a shot.

I listened to a lot of sports radio this week during my driving to and from Vermont, and the consensus from the talking heads was that the Big East this year (and last) was full of excellent coaches coaching a lot of good, but non-elite, players, with a few noted exceptions (Kemba Walker,  Ben Hansbraugh).


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 23, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> but think it goes to show ya what good all the conference browbeating does in the long run...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> :roll:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 23, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> Kemba Walker is a beast and I would give UConn a shot merely by virtue of his presence (and general good coaching). Obvi not the fave, but certainly has a shot.
> 
> I listened to a lot of sports radio this week during my driving to and from Vermont, and the consensus from the talking heads was that the Big East this year (and last) was full of excellent coaches coaching a lot of good, but non-elite, players, with a few noted exceptions (Kemba Walker,  Ben Hansbraugh).



Kemba is a beast but I've watched far too many UCONN games this year to not be cognisant of the fact that they can totally stink it up on a moments notice.

OSU is really the team to beat right now.  What they did to George Mason was ridiculous.


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 23, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> Since October, I've been saying to my 'Nova and Hoya friends from HS: "Yeah, the football team is good, but the scary thing is, the Buckeye shootyhoops team is probably better."
> 
> So far, they are proving me right! Great mix of talented freshman and gritty, clutch veterans. Not a one man team like last year.





2knees said:


> Kemba is a beast but I've watched far too many UCONN games this year to not be cognisant of the fact that they can totally stink it up on a moments notice.
> 
> OSU is really the team to beat right now.  What they did to George Mason was ridiculous.



I've been saying that for months!

No sure thing though. Going through Kentucky and possibly UNC in successive games is no short order. Not to mention having to win 2 more games after that. How would a road of Kentucky-->UNC-->Kansas-->Duke be? Talk about a gauntlet.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 24, 2011)

UCONN!!! Elite 8!


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 25, 2011)

drjeff said:


> UCONN!!! Elite 8!



They're gonna be tough to beat.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 25, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> They're gonna be tough to beat.



 Yep good job UCONN !! ----------------- Luv Butler tho  damn good for a small school 

Sorry to see the Jimmer crash and burn  - dude had an OFF nite   BUT still got 32


----------



## 2knees (Mar 25, 2011)

Kemba was awesome but how about Lamb?  guys been going nuts in the tourney.  He was shooting like 68% before going 9 for 11 last night.

as Bill R says......ONIONS


----------



## Nick (Mar 25, 2011)

I never put in my brackets at work this year 

Go Uconn!


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 25, 2011)

Told you guys, Kemba is a beast and I am impressed with this Lamb kid. They are really peaking at the right time.

Pulling for my Buckeyes tonight!


----------



## Geoff (Mar 25, 2011)

Marquette is looking like the next Big East team to exit the tournament.   15 points against UNC at the half.   That's ugly.   Even the Richmond Spiders are doing better than that.


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 26, 2011)

With OSU gone things are looking even better for UCONN....friggin Marquette


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 26, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> With OSU gone things are looking even better for UCONN....friggin Marquette



Horrible game for OSU. Shocking they could shoot 32.8% and still have a good look to win it at the end. Oh well, hopes dashed.

UConn has a good shot imo, though it is Kansas' tourney to lose now.


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 28, 2011)

VCwho??? WOW....this is gonna get interesting


----------



## 2knees (Mar 28, 2011)

VCU is shooting 44% on 3's for the tourney.  that is unbelievable.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 28, 2011)

Butler AND VCU --   a classic matchup 

Kansas latest big bad boy to take one on da chin from a no name -- could b the year for a Cinderella to take it all .


----------

